# Alice our little cutie.



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

We don't have many furry animals over here and the ones we do generally have spikes! But cute none the less!!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww, I love hedgies! How is she with being handled?


----------



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Awww, I love hedgies! How is she with being handled?


She's super now but it took a few weeks of regular handling. Although we recently bought a dog and she refuses to unball downstairs now! (He's not allowed upstairs) we're working on introducing them so she's more comfortable when we bring her down but she's not interested! hehe


----------

